# Mango wine not clearing - help!



## vinyl_key (Jul 10, 2010)

I have 1 gallon of mango wine that's been sitting around for a few months now. This is my first wine (I do homebrew beer though) so I kept things simple:

Mixed mango juice with sugar water
Added pectin enyzme
Let sit for 24 hours
Add yeast

Fermentation took of fine, and seemed strong. It started to clear up during/after fermentation, but it stopped after the top ~2 inches got clear. That top layer is perfectly clear, but the rest looks like fruit pulp-soup. A mango bisque if you will.

What will help clear the rest of this up? More pectin enzyme? Racking it to another container and letting it sit longer? Racking it through a mesh filter? None of the above?

Thanks,
- Paul


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 10, 2010)

Was that juice from mangos or mango juice from a bottle or can?
I can see mangos being very pulpy and needing a pulp bag while in the primary. 
They will becoming in down here in a couple months and I've lined up some for myself. I'll be interested in seeing how your's turns out.


----------



## Julie (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you use mangos? That looks like pulp, I would rack it again before I decided if or what I would need to do to clear it. Can you give the complete recipe with sg readings? and why don't you have an airlock on the jug?


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 10, 2010)

Have u racked it at all yet??


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

All good questions..
What clearing agebnts do you use.
Need more info
When did you start
What is starting gravity?
1st rack or still in primary.....
Mango is a bear to clear. You will need 6 monthe for clearing..


----------



## sjo (Jul 10, 2010)

The wine appears to have cleared quite well. You sure do have a lot of lees though. Never quite seen it that high. I am with the others, was it store bought juice or did you process whole fruit?
Scott


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2010)

Rack it off those lees now or you will probably ose that batch. That is a lot of solids in there that can spoil. Im guessing ou fermented it in the carboy. Once fermentation is done you should rack off all those solids as they can go bad.


----------



## vinyl_key (Jul 10, 2010)

I used a combination of mango juice from a bottle (which took a long time to find mango juice that didn't have pear juice in it) and freshly mashed 2 mangos.

Haven't racked at all yet. I didn't get a OG reading because it was so pulpy at first the hydrometer wouldn't get a good reading. According to the sugar content, it had a potential of about 12% or so. The rubber stopper for the airlock kept popping out, even after I whittled the dang thing down. That may or may not have something to do with this being a wine jug.

I only used a pectin enzyme to clear it. I have gelatin that I use to clear beer, would that work the same with wine?

This is still in primary right now, its been there for 2 months i think.

If I rack this off to something else, how far down should I stick the racking cane? Would it be good to try to filter it during the rack, or is it better to let it settle on its own.

Thanks for all the quick replies, much appreciated.


----------

